# UKC Rally Weekend



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Neely and Hobbes had a nice two-trial day in UKC rally last Saturday. Neely earned two legs toward his URX7 (each is 10 Qs in Level 2 and 3--it's repeatable and he has URX6) and two legs toward RMX (10 QQQs, Levels 2, 3, and Master). He also earned a leg and points for RMG, the next title now that he already has RMC. He earned a couple of perfect scores and all his runs were over 90, so they earned All Star points.

Hobbes only showed in Level 3, but he earned his title after picking up the first leg in January. He had a perfect score in the first run and blew a 98 when he had a bobble in the honor stay after his run that cost him 10 points. We'll see if he can learn the Master signs well enough to enter the next time we can get to a trial--which might not be until September.

That's Hobbes on the left and Neely on the right. There was a definite Earth Day theme to the ribbons!









If you're curious, here are Hobbes' two runs for his title:

Run 1 (second leg): 




Run 2 (title leg):


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations to you, Hobbes, and Neely! Impressive work!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Nice. The ring set-up sure puts the Honor dog in a tight spot, though.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you Hobbes and Neely - way to go!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

TeamHellhound said:


> Nice. The ring set-up sure puts the Honor dog in a tight spot, though.


For sure. When I design courses, I leave more room than that. And I usually try to make it closer to the exit. If your dog makes it past the 1 minute, 30 second mark, you can leave the ring if it won't disturb the working dog. (A steward usually gives you the high sign.) 

But in that particular building, the person with the video camera was standing in the exit, and all the other walls are concrete block. If you're doing obedience, it's actually an advantage because the opportunity for distractions is a lot lower. 

In locations where there's ring gating all around and an easy exit, it's a lot kinder to both teams to release the honor dog.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Niceeeee! It's encouraging to see that. Makes me want to try new things with Basil. It's like what can't a poodle do.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Great work, congratulations.

It’s fascinating to watch, I did WCRL rally and we were doing AKC when Covid shut down everything. It was interesting to see some differences. 

It looked like the next dog up was entering the ring before you left?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Niceeeee! It's encouraging to see that. Makes me want to try new things with Basil. It's like what can't a poodle do.


Go for it! I love rally - it's the sport I started with.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Great work, congratulations.
> 
> It’s fascinating to watch, I did WCRL rally and we were doing AKC when Covid shut down everything. It was interesting to see some differences.
> 
> It looked like the next dog up was entering the ring before you left?


Which video? I don't think so... And my dog did his honor for the next dog after our run, so we'd leave, get a cookie, and come back into the ring. The judge takes a moment between dogs to mark the score sheets. Level 3 is the only level that has an honor dog, which you could see in the far left corner. They get in place before the working dog runs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I think UKC is the only organization that still has an Honor dog for rally. AKC changed the Honor to a Sit stay, get your leash instead.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes I didn’t realize it was a. Honor dog.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

TeamHellhound said:


> I think UKC is the only organization that still has an Honor dog for rally. AKC changed the Honor to a Sit stay, get your leash instead.


I would have been happy to see the honor go away entirely, but they didn't ask my opinion. However, they did make some adjustments that make it more tolerable and fair. The honor stay only lasts a minute and a half, no matter how long the working dog takes to finish. If you can leave the ring easily, you can be released. Otherwise you hang out without being judged. 

The other adjustment is that if the dog gets up or down (changes position), it's no longer an NQ. If the dog gets back into position and stays there, it's a mandatory 10-point penalty, but it's possible to still qualify.


----------

